# Tapemaster pump



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

What parts work with the tapemaster pump? I would like to replace the seals on mine. Did Drywall Master buy them out?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I think tapemaster was a tapetech spin off?? Could be wrong, seen what I thought was a tapemaster bazooka once, very similer to tapetech so good chance tapetech parts will fit your pump, But I could be wrong.


----------

